# [Problem] mit Medion Scanner



## Keule (30. September 2002)

Ich habe mir gerade einen Scanner von Medion gekauft (USB) ..
ich steck ihn rein (natürlich den usb stecker ) dann wird es auch erkannt und treiber etc können installiert werden. später aber wenn ich die scanner soft starte und scannen will,kommt so eine Meldung:

------- Flat 2000 -------
Fehler.
1. Überprüfen Sie, ob der Scanner an den Computer angeschlossen ist.
2. Verfewissern Sie sich, daß der Scanner an die Stromversorgung angeschloßen wurde und die LED Anzeige leuchtet (tut sie auch)
3. Denken Sie daran, daß Sie den Scanner nicht an das Bus Power-Gerät anschließen können (was soll das heißen)
----------------------------


   /\
   | das war die fehlermeldung was nu? scanner ist angeschlossen, LED leuchtet, geht trotzdem nich


----------



## Mythos007 (30. September 2002)

Hier Photoshopforum !!! = falsches Forum = verschoben - Mythos 007


----------



## goela (30. September 2002)

Was hast Du denn für ein Betriebssystem?


----------



## Keule (30. September 2002)

1,2 ghz (amd)
256 mb Arbeitsspeich0r

und windows 98


----------



## eViLaSh (1. Oktober 2002)

1. möglichkeit
kanns sein das du vielleicht an dem 2. usb-bus ne maus oder ein anderes gerät angeschlossen hast ?

ich hab mal gehört, das win98 mit 2 angeschlossenen usb geräten nicht zurecht kommt. 

(kann mich aber auch irren  )

also fals du 2 hast, versuch eins abzustecken und schau ob der scanner dann geht.

2. möglichkeit
scheiss scansoftware (nehm ich aber mal nicht an)


----------



## Keule (1. Oktober 2002)

der pc hat bei nem neustart die scansoftware nochmal installiert nun geht es (lol)


----------

